# Forum in English  > News  > Hi-Tech  >  Energy multiplication

## Simple10

Inventors claims 2 to 4 times multiplication of energy input. They offer 2 devices. The LEA (stackable and daisy chainable) and the Lutec 1000 generator (a 24kw system). Will run for years, and maintenance free for decades. Price not yet set. Maybe available for sale March 08. Anyone want to invest?

http://www.lutec.com.au/index.htm
Inventors site

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvB3P...eature=related
A 4 minute ausie news broadcast of the generator.

If this is the real deal, you could use a storage system similar to photo voltaics. Sort of like a candle lighting the next candle to begin. Once running, you should become self sufficient. I hope it doesn't contain a y3k bug. That would be a drag. 

Once you reach a top off point what would you do with the excess?

I hope this becomes a home device and not a power station/company device.

----------

